

Show PG: Our startup on "Replace Email" idea - jetz
http://tusulog.com/

======
jetz
Tusulog complements email and more but we honestly don't think email can
replaced completely. It's a simple product that sends and receives messages
between people. What it does:

First it turns the basic idea of email upside down that's anybody can send
mail to anybody's inbox. With Tusulog messages from people you don't know goes
to Public Pipe and also you can disable it altogether. BTW, your friends can
send to your inbox directly.

Second with email you apply the filter after getting the message. With Tusulog
you apply the filter (pipe) before. PG, taking your example literally: You
create a TODO Pipe with public_key THEPUBLICKEYOFPGSTODOPIPE. You give this
public_key to people you want. They can send message to that pipe in other
words they can put a task into your ToDo list. They can do it using Tusulog UI
or Tusulog API.

edit: added linebreaks

~~~
kinleyd
Congratulations, this looks like a good effort on pg's thought on email being
ripe for disruption.

My 2 cents: I think it will be hard to build traction if all tusulog
subscribers have to convince friends and associates to register for a tusulog
account. Perhaps one way around it would be to allow registered users to
accept and send email from/to non-tusulog accounts, with support for handling
non-tusulog accounts with pipes. That way you get to enjoy the features of
tusulog, without imposing it on others, and avoid the chicken and egg, first
fax/telephone conundrums, etc.

------
jetz
I'm the co-founder of Tusulog ask me anything.

bdfh42: you know it's just like that always. Chicken-and-Egg. Maybe you can
open another account to test or add me as friend
<http://tusulog.com/people/mehmet> we can exchange a few.

kaolinite: honestly you should have a few friends over there to really decide
you want or not. A reason maybe as a user you've absolute control of your
inbox.

------
kaolinite
Why would I sign up without having a clue what it does? I already have a free
service for sending and receiving messages - tell me why I want your service.

------
bdfh42
The (very little) information provided implies that this only works for
communicating with existing users - so a bit like the first person to pay for
a telephone to be installed - who are you going to call?

A good demo would help - perhaps some legacy support to get things moving?

------
connor
Really not clear what this is...

